# A Passion for Motorsport(-s)



## amarus69

I'll present here some pictures showing my passion for motorsports and photography:




Andy Middlehurst - Lotus-BRM 43 1966 [Jim Clark]
Entrant: Andy Middlehurst
Batch: 'Post-War Grand Prix Cars'
22nd Festival of Speed 2015
Goodwood, June 26th & 27th 2015

GEAR:
Canon EOS 1000D
Sigma 70-300mm f/4-5.6 [APO] DG Macro

F/5, 1/50, ISO-100, 108mm (2015)





Roland Spazierer - Ford Capri 2600 RS 1971
Ventilspiel 2018 - Gruppe 2
RedBull-Ring, Spielberg (A)
October 6th 2018

GEAR
Canon EOS 7D Mark II 
Sigma 70-300mm f/4-5.6 [APO] DG Macro

F/6.3, 1/1250, ISO-125, 300mm (2018)





Lukas Dunner - Dallara F312
Team: Drivex School (ESP)
Race / Practice: Euroformula Open 2018
Monza Eni Circuit, Monza (ITA)
September 22nd & 23rd 2018

GEAR
Canon EOS 7D Mark II 
Sigma 70-300mm f/4-5.6 [APO] DG Macro

F/5.6, 1/5000, ISO-400, 238mm (2018)





Keith Frieser - Shadow DN1 1973 [Jackie Oliver]
Group: 'FIA Masters Historic Formula One Championship'
44th AvD-Oldtimer-Grand-Prix 2016
Nürburgring, Nürburg (GER)
August 11th & 12th 2016

GEAR:
Canon EOS 1000D
Sigma 50-150mm f/2.8 APO EX DC OS HSM

F/8, 1/60, ISO-100, 55mm (2016)





Duarte Félix Da Costa / Ricardo Baptista - Mercedes AMG GT3
Team: Drivex School (ESP)
Category: PROAM 
Race / Practice: International GT Open 2018
Hungaroring, Mogyoród (HUN)
July 6th to 8th 2018

GEAR
Canon EOS 7D Mark II 
Sigma 150-600mm 1:5-6.3 DG Ø105

F/6.3, 1/640, ISO-500, 499mm (2018)


----------



## zulu42

Very nice!


----------



## MSnowy

Cool!


----------



## tirediron

Nice set.


----------



## amarus69

Thank you all for nice compliments! Some more:




Richard Scaldwell - Lorraine De Dietrich 130hp 1909
Entrant: Richard Scaldwell
Race / Practice: 'S.F. Edge Trophy'
75th Members' Meeting of the GRRC 2017
Goodwood Circuit, Westhampnett (GBR)
March 18th 2017

GEAR
Canon EOS 450D
Sigma 50-150mm f/2.8 APO EX DC OS HSM

F/5.6, 1/160, ISO-100, 83mm (2017)





Graham Adelman - Maserati 250F 1956 [Juan Manuel Fangio]
Chassis number: #2526
Group: 'Historic Grand Prix Cars bis 1960'
44th AvD-Oldtimer-Grand-Prix 2016
Nürburgring, Nürburg (GER)
August 11th 2016

GEAR:
Canon EOS 1000D
Sigma 50-150mm f/2.8 APO EX DC OS HSM

F/6.3, 1/160, ISO-100, 74mm (2016)





Simon Diffey - Connaught B-Type 1955 [Tony Brooks]
Entrant: John Morley
Batch: 'Post-War Grand Prix Cars'
22nd Festival of Speed 2015
Goodwood, June 26th & 27th 2015

GEAR:
Canon EOS 1000D
Sigma 70-300mm f/4-5.6 [APO] DG Macro

F/5, 1/125, ISO-100, 108mm (2015)





Christian Zudrell - Plymouth Barracuda 1965
Ventilspiel 2018 - Gruppe 2
RedBull-Ring, Spielberg (A)
October 6th 2018

GEAR
Canon EOS 7D Mark II
Sigma 50-150mm f/2.8 APO EX DC OS HSM

F/8, 1/200, ISO-100, 103mm (2018)


----------



## Jeff15

Very nice images.............


----------



## amarus69

Thank you for compliments!





Christian Neunemann - Porsche 911 RS 3.8 1980
Ventilspiel 2018 - Gruppe 2
RedBull-Ring, Spielberg (A)
October 6th 2018

GEAR
Canon EOS 7D Mark II
Sigma 50-150mm f/2.8 APO EX DC OS HSM

F/7.1, 1/200, ISO-100, 95mm (2018)





Márcio Brasso / Guilherme Salas - BMW M6 GT3
Category: AM
Team: RACE / BMW Team Teo Martín (ESP)
Race / Practice: International GT Open 2018
Monza Eni Circuit, Monza (ITA)
September 22nd & 23rd 2018

GEAR
Canon EOS 7D Mark II
Sigma 150-600mm 1:5-6.3 DG Ø105

F/7.1, 1/1600, ISO-500, 600mm (2018)





Rod Millen - Darracq Grand Prix (1906)
Entrant: Rod Millen
Batch: 'Clash of the Titans'
25th Festival of Speed 2018
Goodwood, Westhampnett (GBR)
July 13th & 14th 2018

GEAR
Canon EOS 7D Mark II
Canon EF 50mm f/1.8 STM

F/8, 1/160, ISO-100, 50mm (2018)





Gerhard Berger (AUT)
75th Members' Meeting of the GRRC 2017
Goodwood Circuit, Westhampnett (GBR)
March 18th 2017

GEAR
Canon EOS 450D
Sigma 50-150mm f/2.8 APO EX DC OS HSM

F/4, 1/250, ISO-200, 68mm (2017)


----------



## amarus69

Urs Müller - Lotus 20/22 Ford-Cosworth 1960
Group: 'FIA Lurani Trophy für Formel-Junior-Fahrzeuge'
45th AvD-Oldtimer-Grand-Prix 2017
Nürburgring, Nürburg (GER)
August 10th & 11th 2017

GEAR:
Canon EOS 450D
Sigma 50-150mm f/2.8 APO EX DC OS HSM

F/5.6, 1/80, ISO-100, 50mm (2017)





Richard Wilson - Talbot-Lago TC26-C 1950
Group: 'Historic Grand Prix Cars bis 1960'
45th AvD-Oldtimer-Grand-Prix 2017
Nürburgring, Nürburg (GER)
August 10th & 11th 2017

GEAR:
Canon EOS 450D
Sigma 50-150mm f/2.8 APO EX DC OS HSM

F/9, 1/80, ISO-100, 150mm (2017)





left:
Miguel Ramos / Pieter Schothorst - BMW M6 GT3 2016
Catergory: GP
Team: RACE / BMW Team Teo Martín (ESP)

right:
Michael Benham / Ducan Tappy - McLaren 650 S GT3 2016
Catergory: GP
Team: Garage 59 (GBR)

Race / Practice: International GT Open 2016
RedBull Ring, Spielberg (AUT)
September 10th 2016

GEAR
Canon EOS 1000D
Sigma 18-125mm f/3.5-5.6 DC IF ASP

F/8, 1/1000, ISO-400, 55mm (2016)

© logo by fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fichier:GT_Open_logo.png





Richard Attwood - Porsche 917/30 Can-Am Spyder 1973 [Mark Donohue]
Chassis number: 917/30-002
Entrant: Porsche Museum
Batch: 'Americana'
24th Festival of Speed 2017
Goodwood, Westhampnett (GBR)
June 30th & July 1st 2017

GEAR:
Canon EOS 450D
Sigma 50-150mm f/2.8 APO EX DC OS HSM

F/5.6, 1/200, ISO-100, 150mm (2017)


----------



## Jeff G

Some really nice shots.


----------



## amarus69

Thank you, Jeff!




Urs Beck / P.A. Thibault - Porsche 935 K3 1979 [Paul Newman]
Chassis number:  #009/00030
Group: 'Revival Deutsche Rennsport-Meisterschaft 1972-1981'
44th AvD-Oldtimer-Grand-Prix 2016
Nürburgring, Nürburg (GER)
August 11th 2016

GEAR
Canon EOS 1000D
Sigma 70-300mm f/4-5.6 [APO] DG Macro

F/4.5, 1/1000, ISO-100, 149mm (2016)




Guenther Schindler - Porsche 935 K3 1982 
[Claude Bourgoignie, Charles Ivey, John Cooper]
Chassis number: #009 0002
Team: Charles Ivey Engineering (GBR)

44th AvD-Oldtimer-Grand-Prix 2016
Nürburgring, Nürburg (GER)
August 11th 2016

GEAR
Canon EOS 1000D
Sigma 70-300mm f/4-5.6 [APO] DG Macro

F/5.6, 1/200, ISO-100, 163mm (2016)




Arturo Merzario - uno degli eroi del Nordschleife 1976
25th Festival of Speed 2018
Goodwood, Westhampnett (GBR)
July 13th & 14th 2018´

GEAR
Canon EOS 450D
Sigma 50-150mm f/2.8 APO EX DC OS HSM

F/2.8, 1/640, ISO-100, 132mm (2018)




Philippe Simon - Caterham Seven 485
Team: PALM Racing
Category: BS
Race / Practice: Caterham Cup 2018
Monza Eni Circuit, Monza (ITA)
September 22nd & 23rd 2018

GEAR
Canon EOS 7D Mark II
Sigma 50-150mm f/2.8 APO EX DC OS HSM

F/13, 1/200, ISO-100, 150mm (2018)


----------



## Jeff G

Looks like a good time


----------



## Fujidave

Great set of images, all very well taken.


----------



## Tropicalmemories

Classic motorsport icons, cool angles, sharp images.


----------



## Dean_Gretsch

Many very good images here. Well done!


----------



## CaboWabo

Great set of shots , I wanna get over to the festival some day its on the list !! Thanks for sharing


----------



## photoflyer

Good motivation for me to get to my local track this summer, Dominion Raceway in Virginia, and get some pictures.


----------



## amarus69

Thank you so much for really nice compliments!




Riccardo Agostini / Rik Breukers - Lamborghini Huracán GT3
Team: Imperiale Racing Team (ITA)
Race / Practice: International GT Open 2018
Catergory: PRO
Hungaroring, Mogyoród (HUN)
July 6th to 8th 2018

GEAR
Canon EOS 7D Mark II 
Sigma 150-600mm 1:5-6.3 DG Ø105

F/6.3, 1/640, ISO-640, 600mm (2018)




Simon Edwards - Maserati Tipo 4CM 1500 1935
Entrant: Simon Edwards
Race / Practice: 'Varzi Trophy'
75th Members' Meeting of the GRRC 2017
Goodwood Circuit, Westhampnett (GBR)
March 18th 2017

GEAR
Canon EOS 450D
Sigma 50-150mm f/2.8 APO EX DC OS HSM

F/5, 1/125, ISO-100, 111mm (2017)




Robert Erlachner - STP March 802  Formel2 BMW M12/7 1980
Ventilspiel 2018 - Gruppe 1
RedBull-Ring, Spielberg (A)
October 6th 2018

GEAR
Canon EOS 7D Mark II 
Sigma 50-150mm f/2.8 APO EX DC OS HSM

F/3.2, 1/1250, ISO-320, 50mm (2018)




Stoffel Vandoorne - McLaren M23 Ford-Cosworth 1974 [Emerson Fittipaldi]
Entrant: McLaren Racing
Batch: 'The Cosworth Years'
25th Festival of Speed 2018
Goodwood, Westhampnett (GBR)
July 13th & 14th 2018

GEAR
Canon EOS 7D Mark II 
Sigma 50-150mm f/2.8 APO EX DC OS HSM

F/4.5, 1/500, ISO-100, 150mm (2018)


----------



## amarus69

Felix Haas - Britec Motorsports MARCH 793 Toyota Novamotor 1979
Group: Formel-3-Fahrzeuge 1964 - 1984
45th AvD-Oldtimer-Grand-Prix 2017
Nürburgring, Nürburg (GER)
August 10th & 11th 2017

GEAR
Canon EOS 1000D
Sigma 50-150mm f/2.8 APO EX DC OS HSM

F/5.6, 1/125, ISO-320, 109mm (2017)




Martin Ryba - VW Golf GTI TCR
Team: Brutal Fish Racing Team (SVK)
Race / Practice: TCR Europe 2018
Monza Eni Circuit, Monza (ITA)
September 22nd & 23rd 2018

GEAR
Canon EOS 7D Mark II 
Sigma 50-150mm f/2.8 APO EX DC OS HSM

F/5, 1/800, ISO-100, 150mm (2018)




Georg Panzenböck - Robinson RS281 Sports 2000 1981
Ventilspiel 2018 - Gruppe 1
RedBull-Ring, Spielberg (A)
October 6th 2018

GEAR
Canon EOS 7D Mark II 
Sigma 70-300mm f/4-5.6 [APO] DG Macro

F/5, 1/1250, ISO-100, 168mm (2018)


----------



## amarus69

Thank you very much for nice compliments!




Christian Zudrell - Plymouth Barracuda 1965
Ventilspiel 2018 - Gruppe 2
RedBull-Ring, Zeltweg (A)
October 6th 2018

GEAR
Canon EOS 7D Mark II
Sigma 70-300mm f/4-5.6 [APO] DG Macro

F/5.6, 1/1600, ISO-250, 238mm (2018)




Thomas Dätwyler - Mohrenkopf Dubler Opel Kadett C
Histo Cup 2018 - Anhang K
Bosch Race Salzburgring 2018
Salzburgring, Plainfeld (AUT)
September 16th 2018

GEAR
Canon EOS 7D Mark II 
Sigma 50-150mm f/2.8 APO EX DC OS HSM

F/4.5, 1/800, ISO-100, 150mm (2018)




Mercedes-Benz W25 1934
Entrant: Mercedes-Benz Classic
Central Feature: '120 Years of Mercedes-Benz in Motorsport'
Artist: Gerry Judah
21st Festival of Speed 2014
Goodwood, Westhampnett (GBR)
June 28th & 29th 2014

GEAR
Canon EOS 1000D
Sigma 70-300mm f/4-5.6 [APO] DG Macro

F/4, 1/1000, ISO-100, 86mm (2014)




Andrew Fergusson / Jeremy Fergusson - Radical SR8 2018
Team: RAW Motorsport (GBR)
Race / Practice: Radical European Masters 2018
Category: Masters
Hungaroring, Mogyoród (HUN)
July 6th to 8th 2018

GEAR
Canon EOS 7D Mark II 
Sigma 150-600mm 1:5-6.3 DG Ø105

F/6.3, 1/640, ISO-500, 600mm (2018)


----------



## amarus69

Alexander Korab - Lotus 51 Formel Ford 1967
Ventilspiel 2018 - Gruppe 1
RedBull-Ring, Spielberg (A)
October 6th 2018

GEAR
Canon EOS 7D Mark II 
Canon EF 50mm f/1.8 STM

F/10, 1/200, ISO-100, 50mm (2018)


----------



## amarus69

Katsuaki Kubota - Lotus 97T Renault #12 1985 [Ayrton Senna]
Chassis number: 97T/2
Entrant: Classic Team Lotus Ltd.
Batch: 'The Turbo Era'
23rd Festival of Speed 2016
Goodwood, Westhampnett (GBR)
June 24th & 25th 2016

GEAR
Canon EOS 1000D
Sigma 70-300mm f/4-5.6 [APO] DG Macro

F/5.6, 1/100, ISO-100, 74mm (2016)





Tony Best - Alfa Romeo RLS 'Targa Florio' 1911
Entrant: Tony Best
Race / Practice: 'S.F. Edge Trophy'
75th Members' Meeting of the GRRC 2017
Goodwood Circuit, Westhampnett (GBR)
March 18th 2017

GEAR
Canon EOS 450D
Sigma 50-150mm f/2.8 APO EX DC OS HSM

F/5.6, 1/160, ISO-100, 111mm (2017)




Dan Walling - Yamaha TZ250L 1984
Entrant: Nigel Palmer
Race / Practice: 'Hailwood Trophy'
75th Members' Meeting of the GRRC 2017
Goodwood Circuit, Westhampnett (GBR)
March 18th 2017

GEAR
Canon EOS 450D
Sigma 50-150mm f/2.8 APO EX DC OS HSM

F/5, 1/160, ISO-100, 150mm (2017)


----------



## amarus69

Marcelo Hahn / Alan Hellmeister - Mercedes-Benz AMG GT3
Category: PROAM
Team: Drivex School (ESP)
Race / Practice: International GT Open 2018
Monza Eni Circuit, Monza (ITA)
September 22nd & 23rd 2018

GEAR
Canon EOS 7D Mark II
Sigma 50-150mm f/2.8 APO EX DC OS HSM

F/6,3, 1/1000, ISO-100, 150mm (2018)




Hans-Joachim Stuck - Auto Union Type C 'Bergrennner' (1936)
Entrant: Audi Tradition
25th Festival of Speed 2018
Goodwood, Westhampnett (GBR)
July 13th & 14th 2018

GEAR
Canon EOS 7D Mark II
Sigma 50-150mm f/2.8 APO EX DC OS HSM

F/2.8, 1/80, ISO-100, 132mm (2018)


----------



## zulu42

Nice work!


----------



## amarus69

Thanks zulu42!




77th Members' Meeting of the GRRC 2019
Goodwood Circuit, Westhampnett (GBR)
April 6th 2019

GEAR
Canon EOS 7D Mark II
Sigma 50-150mm f/2.8 APO EX DC OS HSM

F/2.8, 1/800, ISO-800, 50mm (2019)





Austin Healey 100/4 1955
Entrant: Jonathan Abecassis
Paddock: 'Tony Gaze Trophy'
77th Members' Meeting of the GRRC 2019
Goodwood Circuit, Westhampnett (GBR)
April 6th 2019

GEAR
Canon EOS 7D Mark II
Sigma 50-150mm f/2.8 APO EX DC OS HSM

F/3.2, 1/800, ISO-320, 77mm (2019)





Jason Brooks - Mini 1275 GT 1980
Entrant: Lucy Yeomans / Jason Brooks
Practice: 'Gerry Marshall Trophy'
77th Members' Meeting of the GRRC 2019
Goodwood Circuit, Westhampnett (GBR)
April 6th 2019

GEAR
Canon EOS 7D Mark II
Canon EF 50mm f/1.8 STM

F/10, 1/200, ISO-100, 50mm (2019)






Josef Otto Rettenmaier - CTA Arsenal V8 1947
Entrant: Josef Otto Rettenmaier
Practice: 'Parnell Cup'
77th Members' Meeting of the GRRC 2019
Goodwood Circuit, Westhampnett (GBR)
April 6th 2019

GEAR
Canon EOS 7D Mark II
Canon EF 100-400mm f/4.5-5.6 L IS USM

F/5.6, 1/1000, ISO-320, 400mm (2019)


----------



## Jeff G

Some really nice shots, of some cool retro vehicles, thanks for sharing these.


----------



## amarus69

Thank you Jeff for very nice posting!





Duncan Ricketts - ERA Parnell 'Challenger' 1939
Entrant: Duncan Ricketts
Practice: 'Parnell Cup'
77th Members' Meeting of the GRRC 2019
Goodwood Circuit, Westhampnett (GBR)
April 6th 2019

GEAR
Canon EOS 7D Mark II
Canon EF 100-400mm f/4.5-5.6 L IS USM

F/6.3, 1/1000, ISO-320, 400mm (2019)





David Coulthard - Mercedes-Benz Typ 300SL 'Gullwing' Coupé 1955
Entrant: IWC Racing Team
Practice: 'Tony Gaze Trophy'
77th Members' Meeting of the GRRC 2019
Goodwood Circuit, Westhampnett (GBR)
April 6th 2019

GEAR
Canon EOS 7D Mark II
Canon EF 100-400mm f/4.5-5.6 L IS USM

F/6.3, 1/640, ISO-125, 400mm (2019)





Ian Steltner - Seeley-Weslake 750 1972
Entrant: Ian Steltner
Practice: 'Sheene Trophy'
77th Members' Meeting of the GRRC 2019
Goodwood Circuit, Westhampnett (GBR)
April 6th 2019

GEAR
Canon EOS 7D Mark II
Sigma 50-150mm f/2.8 APO EX DC OS HSM

F/10, 1/200, ISO-100, 150mm (2019)





Jonathan Waggitt - Lotus 31 Ford Cosworth F3 1964
Entrant: Andrew Thorpe
Practice: 'Derek Bell Cup'
77th Members' Meeting of the GRRC 2019
Goodwood Circuit, Westhampnett (GBR)
April 6th 2019

GEAR
Canon EOS 7D Mark II
Canon EF 100-400mm f/4.5-5.6 L IS USM

F/5.6, 1/1000, ISO-160, 400mm (2019)


----------



## LRLala

Wowza! I'm not into motor sports, but you took some incredible shots!


----------



## amarus69

Thank you very much!




Cooper T61 Ford 'Monaco' 1963
Entrant: Keith Ahlers
Paddock: 'Gurney Cup'
77th Members' Meeting of the GRRC 2019
Goodwood Circuit, Westhampnett (GBR)
April 6th 2019

GEAR
Canon EOS 7D Mark II
Sigma 50-150mm f/2.8 APO EX DC OS HSM

F/3.2, 1/800, ISO-200, 77mm (2019)





Mercedes-Benz Typ 300SL 'Gullwing' Coupé 1955
Entrant: IWC Racing Team
Paddock
77th Members' Meeting of the GRRC 2019
Goodwood Circuit, Westhampnett (GBR)
April 6th 2019

GEAR
Canon EOS 7D Mark II
Kelda 8mm F3.5 Aspherical Circular Ultra Fisheye Lens

F/0, 1/50, ISO-100, 0mm (2019)





Neel Jani - Porsche 917K 1970
Entrant: Porsche Museum Stuttgart
'Porsche 917 Full Demo'
77th Members' Meeting of the GRRC 2019
Goodwood Circuit, Westhampnett (GBR)
April 6th 2019

GEAR
Canon EOS 7D Mark II
Canon EF 100-400mm f/4.5-5.6 L IS USM

F/6.3, 1/1000, ISO-200, 400mm (2019)





Ben Hatton - Morris Mini Cooper S 1963
Entrant: Ben Hatton
Race: 'Betty Richmond Trophy'
77th Members' Meeting of the GRRC 2019
Goodwood Circuit, Westhampnett (GBR)
April 6th 2019

GEAR
Canon EOS 7D Mark II
Canon EF 100-400mm f/4.5-5.6 L IS USM

F/5.6, 1/1250, ISO-1000, 400mm (2019)


----------



## Tropicalmemories

amarus69 said:


> Thank you very much!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cooper T61 Ford 'Monaco' 1963
> Entrant: Keith Ahlers
> Paddock: 'Gurney Cup'
> 77th Members' Meeting of the GRRC 2019
> Goodwood Circuit, Westhampnett (GBR)
> April 6th 2019
> 
> GEAR
> Canon EOS 7D Mark II
> Sigma 50-150mm f/2.8 APO EX DC OS HSM
> 
> F/3.2, 1/800, ISO-200, 77mm (2019)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mercedes-Benz Typ 300SL 'Gullwing' Coupé 1955
> Entrant: IWC Racing Team
> Paddock
> 77th Members' Meeting of the GRRC 2019
> Goodwood Circuit, Westhampnett (GBR)
> April 6th 2019
> 
> GEAR
> Canon EOS 7D Mark II
> Kelda 8mm F3.5 Aspherical Circular Ultra Fisheye Lens
> 
> F/0, 1/50, ISO-100, 0mm (2019)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Neel Jani - Porsche 917K 1970
> Entrant: Porsche Museum Stuttgart
> 'Porsche 917 Full Demo'
> 77th Members' Meeting of the GRRC 2019
> Goodwood Circuit, Westhampnett (GBR)
> April 6th 2019
> 
> GEAR
> Canon EOS 7D Mark II
> Canon EF 100-400mm f/4.5-5.6 L IS USM
> 
> F/6.3, 1/1000, ISO-200, 400mm (2019)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ben Hatton - Morris Mini Cooper S 1963
> Entrant: Ben Hatton
> Race: 'Betty Richmond Trophy'
> 77th Members' Meeting of the GRRC 2019
> Goodwood Circuit, Westhampnett (GBR)
> April 6th 2019
> 
> GEAR
> Canon EOS 7D Mark II
> Canon EF 100-400mm f/4.5-5.6 L IS USM
> 
> F/5.6, 1/1250, ISO-1000, 400mm (2019)



The Cooper looks glorious and those Minis are having fun!


----------



## amarus69

Thank you very much for nice compliments - and yes, I agree with you: They had really much fun racing their 'boneshakers'





'Pit lane'
77th Members' Meeting of the GRRC 2019
Goodwood Circuit, Westhampnett (GBR)
April 6th 2019

GEAR
Canon EOS 7D Mark II 
Sigma 50-150mm f/2.8 APO EX DC OS HSM

F/2.8, 1/1000, ISO-120, 121mm (2019)





Uwe Niermann - Porsche 917/10 Can-Am Spyder 1971
Chassis number: 917/10-002
Entrant: Porsche Museum Stuttgart
'Porsche 917 Full Demo'
77th Members' Meeting of the GRRC 2019
Goodwood Circuit, Westhampnett (GBR)
April 6th 2019

GEAR
Canon EOS 7D Mark II 
Canon EF 100-400mm f/4.5-5.6 L IS USM

F/6.3, 1/1000, ISO-200, 400mm (2019)






Alexander van der Lof - Ferrari 340 F1 1950
Entrant: Olav Glasius
Practice: 'Parnell Cup'
77th Members' Meeting of the GRRC 2019
Goodwood Circuit, Westhampnett (GBR)
April 6th 2019

GEAR
Canon EOS 7D Mark II 
Canon EF 100-400mm f/4.5-5.6 L IS USM

F/5.6, 1/1000, ISO-250, 400mm (2019)


----------



## amarus69

Tom Kristensen
77th Members' Meeting of the GRRC 2019
Goodwood Circuit, Westhampnett (GBR)
April 6th 2019

GEAR
Canon EOS 7D Mark II
Sigma 50-150mm f/2.8 APO EX DC OS HSM

F/3.5, 1/800, ISO-100, 121mm (2019)






Michael Hinderer - BMW M1 Procar 1979 [Clay Regazzoni]
Entrant: Michael Hinderer
Demo BMW M1 Procars
77th Members' Meeting of the GRRC 2019
Goodwood Circuit, Westhampnett (GBR)
April 6th 2019

GEAR
Canon EOS 7D Mark II
Canon EF 100-400mm f/4.5-5.6 L IS USM

F/5.6, 1/1250, ISO-1000, 400mm (2019)






Fabien Sarrailh - AC Aceca 1957
Entrant: Fabien Sarrailh
Practice: 'Tony Gaze Trophy'
77th Members' Meeting of the GRRC 2019
Goodwood Circuit, Westhampnett (GBR)
April 6th 2019

GEAR
Canon EOS 7D Mark II
Canon EF 100-400mm f/4.5-5.6 L IS USM

F/5.6, 1/1000, ISO-160, 400mm (2019)


----------



## Derrel

You are clearly a skilled photographer. Very good shots.


----------



## amarus69

Thank you Derrel for this really nice compliment!




Chris Pring - Allard J2 V8 1952
Entrant: Chris Pring
Paddock: 'Peter Collins Trophy'
77th Members' Meeting of the GRRC 2019
Goodwood Circuit, Westhampnett (GBR)
April 6th 2019

GEAR
Canon EOS 7D Mark II
Sigma 50-150mm f/2.8 APO EX DC OS HSM

F/7.1, 1/200, ISO-100, 103mm (2019)





Mark Walker - Monarch Special 1913
Entrant: Duncan Pittaway
Practice: 'S.F. Edge Trophy'
77th Members' Meeting of the GRRC 2019
Goodwood Circuit, Westhampnett (GBR)
April 6th 2019

GEAR
Canon EOS 7D Mark II
Canon EF 100-400mm f/4.5-5.6 L IS USM

F/6.3, 1/640, ISO-320, 350mm (2019)





Ian Baxter - Alta 61 IS 1937
Entrant: Ian Baxter
Practice: 'Parnell Cup'
77th Members' Meeting of the GRRC 2019
Goodwood Circuit, Westhampnett (GBR)
April 6th 2019

GEAR
Canon EOS 7D Mark II
Canon EF 100-400mm f/4.5-5.6 L IS USM

F/5.6, 1/1000, ISO-250, 400mm (2019)





ERA Parnell 'Challenger' 1939
Entrant: Duncan Ricketts
Paddock: 'Parnell Cup'
77th Members' Meeting of the GRRC 2019
Goodwood Circuit, Westhampnett (GBR)
April 6th 2019

GEAR
Canon EOS 7D Mark II
Sigma 50-150mm f/2.8 APO EX DC OS HSM

F/2.8, 1/800, ISO-800, 54mm (2019)


----------



## amarus69

Simon Diffy - Bugatti Brescia 1922
Entrant: Rebekkah Dyer
Practice: 'S.F. Edge Trophy'
77th Members' Meeting of the GRRC 2019
Goodwood Circuit, Westhampnett (GBR)
April 6th 2019

GEAR
Canon EOS 7D Mark II 
Canon EF 100-400mm f/4.5-5.6 L IS USM
F/5.6, 1/640, ISO-250, 350mm (2019)






Dieter Quester - AFM Intertyp 1947 (Replica)
Entrant: Dieter Quester
Batch: 'Post-War GP Cars'
24th Festival of Speed 2017
Goodwood, June 30th & July 1st 2017

GEAR
Canon EOS 1000D
Sigma 50-150mm f/2.8 APO EX DC OS HSM
F/3.2, 1/250, ISO-100, 150mm (2017)






James Wood - 'Don Lee Special' Alfa Romeo P3 TipoB 1935
Entrant: Hugh Taylor
Batch: '750kg Formula'
24th Festival of Speed 2017
Goodwood, June 30th & July 1st 2017

GEAR
Canon EOS 1000D
Sigma 50-150mm f/2.8 APO EX DC OS HSM
F/4.5, 1/125, ISO-100, 150mm (2017)






James Grint - Mitsubishi Mirage RX 2017
Entrant: James Grint
Batch: 'Rallycross'
24th Festival of Speed 2017
Goodwood, June 30th & July 1st 2017

GEAR
Canon EOS 1000D
Sigma 50-150mm f/2.8 APO EX DC OS HSM
F/3.2, 1/1000, ISO-100, 150mm (2017)


----------



## amarus69

Now something complete different: 2 pictures made pretty at the same time - first which is made by me and second which was made of me:







Photo 1:
Jörg Hatscher - AMG Mercedes-Benz C-Klasse DTM 1995 [Jörg van Ommen]
Histo Cup - Tourenwagen Classics
Bosch Race Salzburgring 2018
Salzburgring, Plainfeld (AUT)
September 16th 2018

GEAR
Canon EOS 7D Mark II
Canon EF 50mm f/1.8 STM

F/10, 1/160, ISO-100, 50mm (2018)

Photo 2:
Nocksteinkehre 2018
© Photo by HCH Photo Design, 2018


----------



## amarus69

Michael Hinderer - BMW M1 Procar 1979 [Clay Regazzoni]
Entrant: Michael Hinderer
Demo BMW M1 Procars
77th Members' Meeting of the GRRC 2019
Goodwood Circuit, Westhampnett (GBR)
April 6th 2019

GEAR
Canon EOS 7D Mark II
Canon EF 100-400mm f/4.5-5.6 L IS USM

F/5.6, 1/1250, ISO-1000, 400mm (2019)





Patrick Watts - Austin Mini Cooper S 1964
Entrant: Patrick Watts
Practice: 'Betty Richmond Trophy'
77th Members' Meeting of the GRRC 2019
Goodwood Circuit, Westhampnett (GBR)
April 6th 2019

GEAR
Canon EOS 7D Mark II
Canon EF 100-400mm f/4.5-5.6 L IS USM

F/7, 1/1000, ISO-100, 400mm (2019)





Jochen Mass - Sauber C9/88 Mercedes M119 V8 1989
Chassis number: #88-C9-04 [Mauro Baldi, Gianfranco Brancatelli, Kenny Acheson]

Entrant: Mercedes-Benz Classic (GER)
21st Festival of Speed 2014
Batch: 'Group C'
Goodwood, Westhampnett (GBR)
June 28th & 29th 2014

GEAR
Canon EOS 1000D
Sigma 70-300mm f/4-5.6 [APO] DG Macro

F/10, 1/200, ISO-100, 86mm (2014)





Brendon Hartley - Porsche 962C Porsche Type 935/82 F6 1987
Chassis number: 962C/006 [Derek Bell, Hans Joachim Stuck, Al Holbert]

Entrant: Porsche Museum GOH
21st Festival of Speed 2014
Batch: 'Group C'
Goodwood, Westhampnett (GBR)
June 28th & 29th 2014

GEAR
Canon EOS 1000D
Sigma 70-300mm f/4-5.6 [APO] DG Macro

F/11, 1/200, ISO-100, 70mm (2014)


----------



## Jeff G

Really enjoying these, nice to see vehicles that are never seen in these parts.


----------



## amarus69

Thank you very much for such nice compliment!
Here are some pictures I made last weekend at the Hockenkeimring:





António Coimbra / Luis Silva - Mercedes-Benz AMG GT3
Catergory: AM
Team: Sports and You (POR)
Race / Practice: International GT Open 2019
Hockenheimring, Hockenheim (GER)
May 24th to 26th 2019

GEAR
Canon EOS 7D Mark II
Sigma 50-150mm f/2.8 APO EX DC OS HSM
F/4, 1/1000, ISO-100, 103mm (2019)





Nicola de Marco / Nicolas Pohler - Lamborghini Huracán GT3
Catergory: PRO
Team: Lazerus Racing (ITA)
Race / Practice: International GT Open 2019
Hockenheimring, Hockenheim (GER)
May 24th to 26th 2019

GEAR
Canon EOS 7D Mark II
Sigma 50-150mm f/2.8 APO EX DC OS HSM
F/11, 1/250, ISO-100, 120mm (2019)





Valentin Pierburg / Tom Onslow-Cole - Mercedes-Benz AMG GT3
Catergory: PRO
Team: SPS Automotive Performance (GER)
Race / Practice: International GT Open 2019
Hockenheimring, Hockenheim (GER)
May 24th to 26th 2019

GEAR
Canon EOS 7D Mark II
Canon EF 100-400mm f/4.5-5.6 L IS USM
F/5.6, 1/1250, ISO-160, 400mm (2019)





Billy Monger - Dallara Spiess F317
Team: Carlin Motorsport (GBR)
Starting grid: Euroformula Open Championship 2019
Hockenheimring, Hockenheim (GER)
May 24th to 26th 2019

GEAR
Canon EOS 7D Mark II
Sigma 50-150mm f/2.8 APO EX DC OS HSM
F/4, 1/1250, ISO-100, 121mm (2019)


----------



## amarus69

Fran Rueda / Andrés Saravia - McLaren 720s GT3 2019
Catergory: PRO
Team: Teo Martín Motorsport (ESP)
Race / Practice: International GT Open 2019
Hockenheimring, Hockenheim (GER)
May 24th to 26th 2019

GEAR
Canon EOS 7D Mark II 
Canon EF 100-400mm f/4.5-5.6 L IS USM

F/6.3, 1/640, ISO-160, 400mm (2019)





Andrea
Pit lane: International GT Open 2019
Hockenheimring, Hockenheim (GER)
May 24th to 26th 2019

GEAR
Canon EOS 7D Mark II 
Sigma 50-150mm f/2.8 APO EX DC OS HSM

F/2.8, 1/1000, ISO-200, 132mm (2019)





Marcelo Hahn / Allam Khodair - McLaren 720s GT3 2019
Catergory: PROAM
Team: Teo Martín Motorsport (ESP)
Race / Practice: International GT Open 2019
Hockenheimring, Hockenheim (GER)
May 24th to 26th 2019

GEAR
Canon EOS 7D Mark II 
Canon EF 100-400mm f/4.5-5.6 L IS USM

F/6.3, 1/1250, ISO-160, 400mm (2019)





Duncan Cameron / Matt Griffin - Ferrari 488 GT3 
Catergory: PROAM
Team: Spirit of Race (ITA)
Race / Practice: International GT Open 2019
Hockenheimring, Hockenheim (GER)
May 24th to 26th 2019

GEAR
Canon EOS 7D Mark II 
Canon EF 100-400mm f/4.5-5.6 L IS USM

F/6.3, 1/1250, ISO-200, 310mm (2019)


----------



## Jeff G

Another terrific batch! like the heat waves in the second to last shot.


----------



## amarus69

Thank you Jeff! The heat haze is really impressive but it makes it almost impossible to get a sharp pic from the rear of these cars. Like in the first pic of the new one:




Kenny Habul / Thomas Jäger - Mercedes-Benz AMG GT3
Catergory: PROAM
Team: Rowe Racing / SunEnergy1 Racing (GER)
Race / Practice: International GT Open 2019
Hockenheimring, Hockenheim (GER)
May 24th to 26th 2019

GEAR
Canon EOS 7D Mark II
Sigma 50-150mm f/2.8 APO EX DC OS HSM

F/5.6, 1/1250, ISO-200, 400mm (2019)




Marcelo Hahn / Allam Khodair - McLaren 720s GT3 2019
Catergory: PROAM
Team: Teo Martín Motorsport (ESP)
Race / Practice: International GT Open 2019
Hockenheimring, Hockenheim (GER)
May 24th to 26th 2019

GEAR
Canon EOS 7D Mark II
Canon EF 100-400mm f/4.5-5.6 L IS USM

F/11, 1/250, ISO-100, 105mm (2019)




Liam Lawson - Dallara Spiess F317
Team: Team Motopark (GER)
Qualifying: Euroformula Open Championship 2019
Hockenheimring, Hockenheim (GER)
May 24th to 26th 2019

GEAR
Canon EOS 7D Mark II
Canon EF 100-400mm f/4.5-5.6 L IS USM

F/5.6, 1/1000, ISO-200, 360mm (2019)




Olli Kangas - VW Golf GTI TCR 2019
Team: WestCoast Racing (ITA)
Race / Practice: TCR Europe 2019
Hockenheimring, Hockenheim (GER)
May 24th to 26th 2019

GEAR
Canon EOS 7D Mark II
Sigma 50-150mm f/2.8 APO EX DC OS HSM

F/4.5, 1/1000, ISO-100, 150mm (2019)




Pit lane - International GT Open 2019
Hockenheimring, Hockenheim (GER)
May 24th to 26th 2019

GEAR
Canon EOS 7D Mark II
Sigma 50-150mm f/2.8 APO EX DC OS HSM

F/3.2, 1/1000, ISO-160, 121mm (2019)


----------



## amarus69

Guillaume Moreau / Richard Hein - Pescarolo 01 Judd DB34
Team: Oak Racing (FRA)
Category: LMP2
European Le Mans Series 2010
Pit lane: 1000km of Hungaroring
Hungaroring, Mogyoród (HUN)
August 22nd 2010

GEAR
Canon EOS 1000D
Canon EF-S 18-55mm f/3.5-5.6 IS STM

F/11, 1/250, ISO-200, 55mm (2010)





Patrick Friesacher - Toyota Camry 2007
Entrant: Red Bull UK
Batch: 'NASCAR'
23rd Festival of Speed 2016
Goodwood, Westhampnett (GBR)
June 24th & 25th 2016

GEAR
Canon EOS 1000D
Sigma 70-300mm f/4-5.6 [APO] DG Macro

F/5.6, 1/100, ISO-250, 96mm (2016)





Valentin Pierburg / Tom Onslow-Cole - Mercedes-Benz AMG GT3
Catergory: PRO
Team: SPS Automotive Performance (GER)
Race / Practice: International GT Open 2019
Hockenheimring, Hockenheim (GER)
May 24th to 26th 2019

GEAR
Canon EOS 7D Mark II
Canon EF 100-400mm f/4.5-5.6 L IS USM

F/5.6, 1/1000, ISO-200, 300mm (2019)





Doug Magnon - Eagle Offenhauser 1969 [Dan Gurney]
Entrant: Doug Magnon
Batch: 'Americana'
19th Festival of Speed 2012
Goodwood, Westhampnett (GBR)
June 30th - July 1st 2012

GEAR
Canon EOS 1000D
Canon EF-S 18-55mm f/3.5-5.6 IS STM

F/5.6, 1/50, ISO-200, 48mm (2012)


----------



## amarus69

Some pictures from the Festival of Speed 2019 last weekend:





Central feature '70 years of Aston Martin' by Gerry Judah
26th Festival of Speed 2019
Goodwood, Westhampnett (GBR)
July 6th & 7th 2019

GEAR
Canon EOS 7D Mark II
Sigma 50-150mm f/2.8 APO EX DC OS HSM

F/5.6, 1/1000, ISO-100, 50mm (2019)





Mercedes-Benz W125 1937
Entrant: Martin Viessmann
Paddock: '125 Years of Mercedes in Motorsport'
26th Festival of Speed 2019
Goodwood, Westhampnett (GBR)
July 6th & 7th 2019

GEAR
Canon EOS 7D Mark II
Sigma 50-150mm f/2.8 APO EX DC OS HSM

F/3.5, 1/640, ISO-100, 50mm (2019)





Zef Eisenberg - MADMAX C20B Turbine Bike 2015
Entrant: Zef Eisenberg
Batch: 'Modern Racing Motorcycles'
26th Festival of Speed 2019
Goodwood, Westhampnett (GBR)
July 6th & 7th 2019

GEAR
Canon EOS 7D Mark II
Canon EF 100-400mm f/4.5-5.6 L IS USM

F/5, 1/1000, ISO-200, 250mm (2019)





Andrew Howard - Aston Martin Vantage GT3 2018
Entrant: Andrew Howard
Batch: 'Aston Martin Celebration'
26th Festival of Speed 2019
Goodwood, Westhampnett (GBR)
July 6th & 7th 2019

GEAR
Canon EOS 7D Mark II
Canon EF 100-400mm f/4.5-5.6 L IS USM

F/5.6, 1/800, ISO-200, 365mm (2019)





George Wingard - Fiat S74 Grand Prix 1911
Entrant: George Wingard
Batch: '125 Years of Road Racing'
26th Festival of Speed 2019
Goodwood, Westhampnett (GBR)
July 6th & 7th 2019

GEAR
Canon EOS 7D Mark II
Canon EF 50mm f/1.8 STM

F/8, 1/200, ISO-100, 50mm (2019)


----------



## amarus69

Valtteri Bottas - Mercedes AMG F1 W08 EQ Power+ 2017
Entrant: Mercedes-Benz AG / Petronas Motorsport
Batch: '125 Years of Mercedes in Motorsport'
26th Festival of Speed 2019
Goodwood, Westhampnett (GBR)
July 6th & 7th 2019

GEAR
Canon EOS 7D Mark II
Canon EF 100-400mm f/4.5-5.6 L IS USM

F/5.6, 1/500, ISO-200, 370mm (2019)





Jochen Mass - Mercedes-Benz W165 1939 [Hermann Lang]
Entrant: Mercedes-Benz Classic
Batch: '125 Years of Mercedes in Motorsport'
26th Festival of Speed 2019
Goodwood, Westhampnett (GBR)
July 6th & 7th 2019

GEAR
Canon EOS 7D Mark II
Canon EF 100-400mm f/4.5-5.6 L IS USM

F/5.6, 1/400, ISO-200, 320mm (2019)





Takuma Sato - McLaren MP4/4 Honda 1988 [Ayrton Senna]
Entrant: Honda Motor Company Ltd.
Batch: 'Masters of Monaco'
26th Festival of Speed 2019
Goodwood, Westhampnett (GBR)
July 6th & 7th 2019

GEAR
Canon EOS 7D Mark II
Canon EF 100-400mm f/4.5-5.6 L IS USM

F/6.3, 1/400, ISO-125, 400mm (2019)





Johnny Rutherford - Lola T500 Cosworth 'First National City Special' 1978
Entrant: Indianapolis Motor Speedway Hall of Fame
Batch: 'Brickyard Heroes'
26th Festival of Speed 2019
Goodwood, Westhampnett (GBR)
July 6th & 7th 2019

GEAR
Canon EOS 7D Mark II
Canon EF 100-400mm f/4.5-5.6 L IS USM

F/5.6, 1/400, ISO-200, 320mm (2019)


----------



## zulu42

More wonderful shots. Thank you for sharing.


----------



## Jeff G

The first two shots are just straight up bad ass! Lovin' the roosters off the tires.


----------



## amarus69

Thank you both for compliments! Here are a few more:




Robert Dyson - Cooper-Climax T54 ‘The Kimberley Special’ 1961
Entrant: Robert Dyson
Batch: 'Brickyard Heroes'
26th Festival of Speed 2019
Goodwood, Westhampnett (GBR)
July 6th & 7th 2019

GEAR
Canon EOS 7D Mark II
Canon EF 100-400mm f/4.5-5.6 L IS USM

F/5.6, 1/1000, ISO-200, 340mm (2019)





John Fitzpatrick - Porsche 935 / 2.0 'Baby' 1977
Entrant: Porsche Museum
Batch: 'Sport Racers'
26th Festival of Speed 2019
Goodwood, Westhampnett (GBR)
July 6th & 7th 2019

GEAR
Canon EOS 7D Mark II
Canon EF 100-400mm f/4.5-5.6 L IS USM

F/5.6, 1/1000, ISO-100, 320mm (2019)





Jochen Mass - Mercedes-Benz W165 1939 [Hermann Lang]
Entrant: Mercedes-Benz Classic
Batch: '125 Years of Mercedes in Motorsport'
26th Festival of Speed 2019
Goodwood, Westhampnett (GBR)
July 6th & 7th 2019

GEAR
Canon EOS 7D Mark II
Canon EF 100-400mm f/4.5-5.6 L IS USM

F/5.6, 1/1000, ISO-200, 250mm (2019)





Eddie Berrisford - Ballot Indianapolis 1919
Entrant: Collier Automotive Museum
Batch: 'Brickyard Heroes'
26th Festival of Speed 2019
Goodwood, Westhampnett (GBR)
July 6th & 7th 2019

GEAR
Canon EOS 7D Mark II
Canon EF 100-400mm f/4.5-5.6 L IS USM

F/5.6, 1/400, ISO-200, 320mm (2019)


----------



## Jeff G

Excellent!


----------



## amarus69

Thank you very much, Jeff!




Alain Serpaggi - Renault R5 Maxi Production 1987
Entrant: Renault Classic
Batch: 'Tin-Top Titans'
26th Festival of Speed 2019
Goodwood, Westhampnett (GBR)
July 6th & 7th 2019

GEAR
Canon EOS 7D Mark II
Sigma 50-150mm f/2.8 APO EX DC OS HSM

F/5.6, 1/1000, ISO-200, 330mm (2019)




Matteo Maria Tullio - March 707 Chevrolet 1970
Entrant: Matteo Maria Tullio
Batch: '50 Years of March Engineering'
26th Festival of Speed 2019
Goodwood, Westhampnett (GBR)
July 6th & 7th 2019

GEAR
Canon EOS 7D Mark II
Sigma 50-150mm f/2.8 APO EX DC OS HSM

F/5.6, 1/1000, ISO-200, 340mm (2019)




Marcelo Hahn / Allam Khodair - McLaren 720s GT3
Team: Teo Martín Motorsport (ESP)
Category: PROAM
Race / Practice: International GT Open 2019
RedBull-Ring, Spielberg (AUT)
June 13th & 14th 2019

GEAR
Canon EOS 7D Mark II
Canon EF 100-400mm f/4.5-5.6 L IS USM

F/10, 1/640, ISO-100, 350mm (2019)




Beitske Visser / Richard Gonda - BMW M6 GT3
Team: Senkyr Motorsport (CZE)
Catergory: PROAM
Race / Practice: International GT Open 2019
RedBull-Ring, Spielberg (AUT)
June 13th & 14th 2019

GEAR
Canon EOS 7D Mark II
Canon EF 100-400mm f/4.5-5.6 L IS USM

F/7, 1/800, ISO-100, 330mm (2019)




Maxime Potty - VW Golf GTI TCR 2019
Team: Team WRT (BEL)
Race / Practice: TCR Europe 2019
RedBull-Ring, Spielberg (AUT)
June 13th & 14th 2019

GEAR
Canon EOS 7D Mark II
Canon EF 100-400mm f/4.5-5.6 L IS USM

F/5.6, 1/800, ISO-200, 360mm (2019)


----------



## Jeff G

Love seeing the variety of shots you share, lots of different motorsports in one place. It looks like you get to spend a lot of time trackside.


----------



## zulu42

I nominated 
Jochen Mass - Mercedes-Benz W165 1939 [Hermann Lang]
July 2019 Photo of the Month Nominations
So many worthy photos in this thread, but that is one of my personal favorites.
Please continue to share!


----------



## amarus69

Thank you very much, zulu42! It's a great honor for me!


----------



## amarus69

Jeff G said:


> Love seeing the variety of shots you share, lots of different motorsports in one place. It looks like you get to spend a lot of time trackside.


Thank you Jeff! So you're right. I visit normally about 7 events per year. You can say that's my hobby: it costs a lot of money & time but I'm loving it!


----------



## Sil

very very great job !!!!


----------



## amarus69

Thank you very much for compliments! Here some more of 2019:




Tom Beckhäuser - Tatuus F.3 318 A.R. 2019
Class: FREC
Team: Technorace Srl (ITA)
Race / Practice: Formula Regional European Championship 2019
RedBull-Ring, Spielberg (AUT)
June 13th & 14th 2019

GEAR
Canon EOS 7D Mark II 
Canon EF 100-400mm f/4.5-5.6 L IS USM
F/8, 1/640, ISO-100, 250mm (2019)





Patrick Friesacher
26th Festival of Speed 2019
Goodwood, Westhampnett (GBR)
July 6th & 7th 2019

GEAR
Canon EOS 7D Mark II
Sigma 50-150mm f/2.8 APO EX DC OS HSM
F/2.8, 1/640, ISO-200, 121mm (2019)





Tom Kristensen
77th Members' Meeting of the GRRC 2019
Goodwood Circuit, Westhampnett (GBR)
April 6th 2019

GEAR
Canon EOS 7D Mark II 
Sigma 50-150mm f/2.8 APO EX DC OS HSM
F/3.2, 1/800, ISO-100, 121mm (2019)





Billy Monger - Dallara F317 Spiess 2019
Team: Carlin Motorsport (GBR)
Race / Practice: Euroformula Open Championship 2019
RedBull-Ring, Spielberg (AUT)
June 13th & 14th 2019

GEAR
Canon EOS 7D Mark II 
Canon EF 100-400mm f/4.5-5.6 L IS USM
F/5.6, 1/800, ISO-100, 350mm (2019)





Christian Hahn - Dallara F317 Spiess 2019
Team: Carlin Motorsport (GBR)
Race / Practice: Euroformula Open Championship 2019
RedBull-Ring, Spielberg (AUT)
June 13th & 14th 2019

GEAR
Canon EOS 7D Mark II 
Canon EF 100-400mm f/4.5-5.6 L IS USM
F/8, 1/800, ISO-100, 350mm (2019)


----------



## amarus69

Some impressions of this years AvD-Oldtimer Grand Prix at the Nürburgring:




Uwe Bruschnik - Porsche 910 Typ 901/21 F6 1967
Chassis number: 910-005

Batch: FIA Masters Historic Sports Car Championship 2019
47th AvD-Oldtimer-Grand-Prix 2019 - Test- & Einstellungsfahrten
Nürburgring, Nürburg (GER)
August 8h 2019

GEAR
Canon EOS 7D Mark II 
Sigma 50-150mm f/2.8 APO EX DC OS HSM
F/4, 1/640, ISO-100, 64mm (2019)





Uwe Bruschnik - Porsche 910 Typ 901/21 F6 1967
Chassis number: 910-005

Batch: FIA Masters Historic Sports Car Championship 2019
47th AvD-Oldtimer-Grand-Prix 2019 - Test- & Einstellungsfahrten
Nürburgring, Nürburg (GER)
August 8h 2019

GEAR
Canon EOS 7D Mark II 
Sigma 50-150mm f/2.8 APO EX DC OS HSM
F/6.3, 1/640, ISO-100, 77mm (2019)





Wolf Zweifler / Martin O'Connell - Lola T70 Mk II Spyder 'Pussycat' 1965 [Jerry Crawford]
Chassis number: SL 71/20

Batch: Hulme Class (Pre-1966 Period F Sports Prototypes & GT cars)
47th AvD-Oldtimer-Grand-Prix 2019 - Test- & Einstellungsfahrten
Nürburgring, Nürburg (GER)
August 8h 2019

GEAR
Canon EOS 7D Mark II 
Sigma 50-150mm f/2.8 APO EX DC OS HSM
F/5.6, 1/640, ISO-100, 150mm (2019)






Martin Stretton - Tyrrell 012 1983 [Danny Sullivan]
Chassis number: 012/5

Batch: FIA Masters Historic Formula One Championship 2019
47th AvD-Oldtimer-Grand-Prix 2019 - Test- & Einstellungsfahrten
Nürburgring, Nürburg (GER)
August 8h 2019

GEAR
Canon EOS 7D Mark II 
Sigma 50-150mm f/2.8 APO EX DC OS HSM
F/4.5, 1/640, ISO-100, 83mm (2019)





Jonathan Kennard - Tyrrell 011 Ford Cosworth 1982 [Michele Alboreto]
Chassis number: 011/6

Batch: FIA Masters Historic Formula One Championship 2019
47th AvD-Oldtimer-Grand-Prix 2019 - Test- & Einstellungsfahrten
Nürburgring, Nürburg (GER)
August 8h 2019

GEAR
Canon EOS 7D Mark II 
Sigma 50-150mm f/2.8 APO EX DC OS HSM
F/5.6, 1/640, ISO-100, 132mm (2019)


----------



## Jeff G

Do you even like cars? These are Horrible! You know I'm kidding, Love your work, another really nice batch.


----------



## amarus69

Thank you very much, Jeff! And: I do love cars obviously especially when they have numbers.





Joaquin Folch-Rusinol - Brabham BT49C 1981 [Nelson Piquet]
Chassis number: BT49C/10

Batch: FIA Masters Historic Formula One Championship 2019
47th AvD-Oldtimer-Grand-Prix 2019 - Test- & Einstellungsfahrten
Nürburgring, Nürburg (GER)
August 8h 2019

GEAR
Canon EOS 7D Mark II
Sigma 50-150mm f/2.8 APO EX DC OS HSM

F/7.1, 1/800, ISO-100, 150mm (2019)





Lotus 15 1959/60
47th AvD-Oldtimer-Grand-Prix 2019 - Test- & Einstellungsfahrten
Nürburgring, Nürburg (GER)
August 8h 2019

GEAR
Canon EOS 7D Mark II
Sigma 50-150mm f/2.8 APO EX DC OS HSM

F/6.3, 1/640, ISO-100, 54mm (2019)





Chris Keen / Richard McAlpine - Kurtis 500 S 1954
Batch: 2-sitzige Rennwagen mit Trommelbremsen über 3000ccm
47th AvD-Oldtimer-Grand-Prix 2019 - Test- & Einstellungsfahrten
Nürburgring, Nürburg (GER)
August 8h 2019

GEAR
Canon EOS 7D Mark II
Sigma 50-150mm f/2.8 APO EX DC OS HSM

F/10, 1/640, ISO-100, 50mm (2019)





Martin O'Connell - Lola T70 Mk II Spyder 'Pussycat' 1965 [Jerry Crawford]
Chassis number: SL 71/20

Batch: Hulme Class (Pre-1966 Period F Sports Prototypes & GT cars)
47th AvD-Oldtimer-Grand-Prix 2019 - Test- & Einstellungsfahrten
Nürburgring, Nürburg (GER)
August 8h 2019

GEAR
Canon EOS 7D Mark II
Sigma 50-150mm f/2.8 APO EX DC OS HSM

F/5.6, 1/800, ISO-100, 57mm (2019)


----------



## Jeff G

Beautiful work! Really dig the last shot.


----------



## amarus69

Thank you Jeff! Here some more:




Uwe Bruschnik - Porsche 910 Typ 901/21 F6 1967
Chassis number: 910-005

Batch: FIA Masters Historic Sports Car Championship 2019
47th AvD-Oldtimer-Grand-Prix 2019 - Test- & Einstellungsfahrten
Nürburgring, Nürburg (GER)
August 8h 2019

GEAR
Canon EOS 7D Mark II
Sigma 50-150mm f/2.8 APO EX DC OS HSM
F/13, 1/640, ISO-100, 132mm (2019)





Olaf Manthey - Porsche 993 RSR 1995
Batch: Aston Martin Masters Endurance Legends / GT1/GT2
47th AvD-Oldtimer-Grand-Prix 2019 - Test- & Einstellungsfahrten
Nürburgring, Nürburg (GER)
August 8h 2019

GEAR
Canon EOS 7D Mark II
Sigma 50-150mm f/2.8 APO EX DC OS HSM
F/7.1, 1/640, ISO-100, 150mm (2019)





Richard McAlpine / Chris Keen - McLaren Chevrolet M1 B Group7 1966 [Masten Gregory]
Chassis number: #30/19

Batch: 2-sitzige Rennwagen mit Trommelbremsen über 3000ccm
47th AvD-Oldtimer-Grand-Prix 2019 - Test- & Einstellungsfahrten
Nürburgring, Nürburg (GER)
August 8h 2019

GEAR
Canon EOS 7D Mark II
Sigma 50-150mm f/2.8 APO EX DC OS HSM
F/9, 1/640, ISO-100, 77mm (2019)





Porsche 911 1965
47th AvD-Oldtimer-Grand-Prix 2019 - Test- & Einstellungsfahrten
Nürburgring, Nürburg (GER)
August 8h 2019

GEAR
Canon EOS 7D Mark II
Sigma 50-150mm f/2.8 APO EX DC OS HSM
F/7.1, 1/800, ISO-100, 54mm (2019)


----------



## Jeff G

Another nice round.


----------



## amarus69

Peter Widhalm - Merlyn Mk16 C Sports Racer 1971 - scared about the driver?
Chassis number: 292/SP.R/71 Chassis 16/S

Gruppe 1 - Formelwagen / Sportwagen / Prototypen bis Bj. 89
Ventilspiel 2019
RedBull-Ring, Spielberg (AUT)
October 5th 2019

GEAR
Canon EOS 7D Mark II 
Canon EF 100-400mm f/4.5-5.6 L IS USM

F/5, 1/640, ISO-200, 235mm (2019)


----------



## amarus69

Hans Auer - FFR Cobra Daytona Coupé 1965
Gruppe 4 - 'Classic von Baujahr 1973 bis 1986'
Ventilspiel 2019
RedBull-Ring, Spielberg (AUT)
October 5th 2019

GEAR
Canon EOS 7D Mark II
Canon EF 100-400mm f/4.5-5.6 L IS USM
F/6.3, 1/800, ISO-160, 320mm (2019)





Rudi Raml - Kaimann Formel Super Vau 1975 [Keke Rosberg]
Chassis number: SV7502
Gruppe 1 - 'Formelwagen / Sportwagen / Prototypen bis Baujahr 89'
Ventilspiel 2019
RedBull-Ring, Spielberg (AUT)
October 5th 2019

GEAR
Canon EOS 7D Mark II
Canon EF 100-400mm f/4.5-5.6 L IS USM
F/5.6, 1/640, ISO-160, 220mm (2019)





Michael Glöckner - Alfa Romeo Giulia Ti 1964
Gruppe 3 - 'Classic bis Baujahr 1973'
Ventilspiel 2019
RedBull-Ring, Spielberg (AUT)
October 5th 2019

GEAR
Canon EOS 7D Mark II
Canon EF 100-400mm f/4.5-5.6 L IS USM
F/5.6, 1/800, ISO-200, 320mm (2019)





Georg Mayr-Harting - Rover Jet 1 R 1950 / 2015
Gruppe 3 - 'Classic bis Baujahr 1973'
Ventilspiel 2019
RedBull-Ring, Spielberg (AUT)
October 5th 2019

GEAR
Canon EOS 7D Mark II
Sigma 50-150mm f/2.8 APO EX DC OS HSM
F/6.3, 1/250, ISO-100, 132mm (2019)





Johannes Bauer - Porsche 914/6 GT 1969
Gruppe 3 - 'Classic bis Baujahr 1973'
Ventilspiel 2019
RedBull-Ring, Spielberg (AUT)
October 5th 2019

GEAR
Canon EOS 7D Mark II
Canon EF 100-400mm f/4.5-5.6 L IS USM
F/5.6, 1/800, ISO-200, 310mm (2019)


----------



## Jeff G

Nice to see some new shots!   Love the head on shot of the little Alpha!


----------



## amarus69

Thank you, Jeff! Some more pictures of this event:




Leonardo Frigerio - Effeffe Berlinetta Coupé [2014]
Gruppe 3 - 'Classic bis Baujahr 1973'
Ventilspiel 2019
RedBull-Ring, Spielberg (AUT)
October 5th 2019

GEAR
Canon EOS 7D Mark II 
Canon EF 100-400mm f/4.5-5.6 L IS USM

F/5.6, 1/1000, ISO-200, 370mm (2019)





Joachim Rupp - Ford Escort MK1 RS2000 1974
Gruppe 3 - 'Classic bis Baujahr 1973'
Ventilspiel 2019
RedBull-Ring, Spielberg (AUT)
October 5th 2019

GEAR
Canon EOS 7D Mark II 
Canon EF 100-400mm f/4.5-5.6 L IS USM

F/5.6, 1/800, ISO-200, 320mm (2019)





Johann Haas - March Formel Atlantic 1977
Gruppe 1 - 'Formelwagen / Sportwagen / Prototypen bis Baujahr 89'
Ventilspiel 2019
RedBull-Ring, Spielberg (AUT)
October 5th 2019

GEAR
Canon EOS 7D Mark II 
Sigma 50-150mm f/2.8 APO EX DC OS HSM

F/10, 1/200, ISO-100, 77mm (2019)





Grga Dulabic - Fiat Abarth 1000 TCR 1971
Gruppe 3 - 'Classic bis Baujahr 1973'
Ventilspiel 2019
RedBull-Ring, Spielberg (AUT)
October 5th 2019

GEAR
Canon EOS 7D Mark II 
Sigma 50-150mm f/2.8 APO EX DC OS HSM

F/6.3, 1/250, ISO-200, 150mm (2019)


----------



## amarus69

Miguel Ramos & Fabrizio Crestani - Mercedes AMG GT3 - Winner of race 1
Category: PRO
Team: SPS Automotive Performance (GER)

Race / Practice: International GT Open 2019
Monza Eni Circuit, Monza (ITA)
October 12th & 13th 2019

GEAR
Canon EOS 7D Mark II
Sigma 50-150mm f/2.8 APO EX DC OS HSM

F/2.8, 1/1000, ISO-200, 150mm (2019)





Martin Kodrić / Henrique Chaves - McLaren 720s
Category: PRO
Team: Teo Martín Motorsport (ESP)

Race / Practice: International GT Open 2019
Monza Eni Circuit, Monza (ITA)
October 12th & 13th 2019

GEAR
Canon EOS 7D Mark II
Canon EF 100-400mm f/4.5-5.6 L IS USM

F/5.6, 1/1000, ISO-160, 400mm (2019)





Loris Spinelli / Riccardo Agostini - Mercedes AMG GT3
Category: PRO
Team: Antonelli MotorSport (ITA)

Race / Practice: International GT Open 2019
Monza Eni Circuit, Monza (ITA)
October 12th & 13th 2019

GEAR
Canon EOS 7D Mark II
Canon EF 100-400mm f/4.5-5.6 L IS USM

F/5.6, 1/1000, ISO-200, 400mm (2019)


----------



## Jeff G

Hard to decide which I like better, the rooster tail or the sparks!


----------



## amarus69

Thank you Jeff for compliments!




Tom Ratzek - Morris Mini Van 1964
Gruppe 3 - 'Classic bis Baujahr 1973'
Ventilspiel 2019
RedBull-Ring, Spielberg (AUT)
October 5th 2019

GEAR
Canon EOS 7D Mark II
Sigma 50-150mm f/2.8 APO EX DC OS HSM

F/7.1, 1/250, ISO-100, 150mm (2019)





Maxime Potty - Volkswagen Golf GTI TCR 2019
Team: Team WRT
Race / Practice: TCR Europe 2019
Monza Eni Circuit, Monza (ITA)
October 12th & 13th 2019

GEAR
Canon EOS 7D Mark II
Canon EF 100-400mm f/4.5-5.6 L IS USM

F/5.6, 1/640, ISO-125, 210mm (2019)





Liam Lawson - Dallara F317 Spiess 2019
Team: RedBull Team Motopark (GER)
Race / Practice: Euroformula Open Championship 2019
Rookie Trophy
Monza Eni Circuit, Monza (ITA)
October 12th & 13th 2019

GEAR
Canon EOS 7D Mark II
Canon EF 100-400mm f/4.5-5.6 L IS USM

F/5.6, 1/1000, ISO-160, 275mm (2019)





Esteban Ocon - Mercedes AMG F1 W08 EQ Power+ 2017
Entrant: Mercedes-Benz AG / Petronas Motorsport
Batch: '125 Years of Mercedes in Motorsport'
26th Festival of Speed 2019
Goodwood, Westhampnett (GBR)
July 6th & 7th 2019

GEAR
Canon EOS 7D Mark II
Canon EF 50mm f/1.8 STM

F/7.1, 1/200, ISO-100, 50mm (2019)


----------



## Jeff G

Awesome shots! Those formula cars look about as close to flying a fighter jet as you can get on the ground.


----------



## amarus69

Yes, you're right, Jeff! Like this one:




Ido Cohen - Dallara F317 Spiess 2019
Team: Carlin Motorsport (GBR)

Race / Practice: Euroformula Open Championship 2019
Rookie Trophy
Monza Eni Circuit, Monza (ITA)
October 12th & 13th 2019

GEAR
Canon EOS 7D Mark II 
Canon EF 100-400mm f/4.5-5.6 L IS USM

F/5.6, 1/800, ISO-200, 370mm (2019)


----------



## Jeff G

Too cool!


----------



## amarus69

Thank you, Jeff!




Georg Hallau - Theodore N183 1983
Chassis number: -

Batch: FIA Masters Historic Formula One Championship 2019
47th AvD-Oldtimer-Grand-Prix 2019 - Test- & Einstellungsfahrten
Nürburgring, Nürburg (GER)
August 8th 2019

GEAR
Canon EOS 7D Mark II
Sigma 50-150mm f/2.8 APO EX DC OS HSM

F/5, 1/800, ISO-100, 121mm (2019)


----------



## amarus69

Jürgen Ernst - Bentley 'Birkin Single-Seater' 1929
Entrant: Jürgen Ernst
Batch: 'Bentley Centenary'
26th Festival of Speed 2019
Goodwood, Westhampnett (GBR)
July 6th & 7th 2019
GEAR
Canon EOS 7D Mark II
Canon EF 100-400mm f/4.5-5.6 L IS USM
F/5.6, 1/500, ISO-200, 360mm (2019)


----------



## Jeff G

Nice, quite different seeing the open front end.


----------



## zulu42

amarus69 said:


> Jürgen Ernst - Bentley 'Birkin Single-Seater' 1929
> Entrant: Jürgen Ernst
> Batch: 'Bentley Centenary'
> 26th Festival of Speed 2019
> Goodwood, Westhampnett (GBR)
> July 6th & 7th 2019
> GEAR
> Canon EOS 7D Mark II
> Canon EF 100-400mm f/4.5-5.6 L IS USM
> F/5.6, 1/500, ISO-200, 360mm (2019)



Another beautiful shot!


Do you know if there are any existing examples of a Peugeot similar to the car that won the Indianapolis 500 in 1913?
1913 Indianapolis 500 - Wikipedia


----------



## amarus69

Thank you guys for nice compliments!
@zulu42: I'm not sure if you were talking about something like this one:




Ivan Dutton - Peugeot L45 Indianapolis 1914
Entrant: Ivan Dutton
Practice: 'S.F. Edge Trophy'
77th Members' Meeting of the GRRC 2019
Goodwood Circuit, Westhampnett (GBR)
April 6th 2019

GEAR
Canon EOS 7D Mark II
Canon EF 100-400mm f/4.5-5.6 L IS USM

F/6.3, 1/640, ISO-250, 350mm (2019)


----------



## zulu42

amarus69 said:


> Thank you guys for nice compliments!
> @zulu42: I'm not sure if you were talking about something like this one:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ivan Dutton - Peugeot L45 Indianapolis 1914
> Entrant: Ivan Dutton
> Practice: 'S.F. Edge Trophy'
> 77th Members' Meeting of the GRRC 2019
> Goodwood Circuit, Westhampnett (GBR)
> April 6th 2019
> 
> GEAR
> Canon EOS 7D Mark II
> Canon EF 100-400mm f/4.5-5.6 L IS USM
> 
> F/6.3, 1/640, ISO-250, 350mm (2019)



Yes, exactly! Thank you very much for sharing! I would love to be able to see that car in person some day.

It is a source of pride within my family- My Great Uncle Jules Goux was the driver for Peugeot when they took first at Indianapolis 1913. The engine was the first dual overhead cam four cylinder engine raced there and provided quite an advantage. They secured the largest winning margin between first and second place at around 13 minutes. Jules Goux was an interesting character and was dubbed "The Smiling Frenchman" for famously drinking champagne at each pit stop.

Thank you again for sharing your work here.


----------



## amarus69

Oh, that is an exciting family story - great! I'll go in a few weeks to this year's Members Meeting in Goodwood and will keep an eye out to make pictures of the Indy-Peugeot if Ivan Dutton is on the run.


----------



## Jeff G

Nice bit of family history Zulu.


----------



## amarus69

Jeff, you're absolutely right!

@zulu42: It's really an amazing story, as I told before. So I contacted Mr. Dutton in the UK asking him if the car which he owns is maybe the one which your great Uncle Mr. Joux had driven in Indianapolis. This is a part of the answer:

_Very sorry but this is not the Peugeot driven at Indianapolis in 1913/14
It is a recreation of that car using all 1914 parts with a 10 Litre aeroplane engine._

It's a pity but now we know something more about this unique car.


----------



## amarus69

Martin Viessmann - Mercedes-Benz W125 1937
Chassis number: #190815
Entrant: Martin Viessmann

Batch: '125 Years of Mercedes in Motorsport'
26th Festival of Speed 2019
Goodwood, Westhampnett (GBR)
July 6th & 7th 2019

GEAR
Canon EOS 7D Mark II
Canon EF 100-400mm f/4.5-5.6 L IS USM

F/5.6, 1/400, ISO-200, 320mm (2019)






Damon Hill - Lotus 49B Ford-Cosworth 1968 [Graham Hill]
Chassis number: #49B/R5
Entrant: Classic Team Lotus

Batch: 'Masters of Monaco'
26th Festival of Speed 2019
Goodwood, Westhampnett (GBR)
July 6th & 7th 2019

GEAR
Canon EOS 7D Mark II
Canon EF 100-400mm f/4.5-5.6 L IS USM

F/5.6, 1/500, ISO-200, 370mm (2019)


----------



## Jeff G

Love the front view of that Mercedes, the Lotus shot looks vintage, nice job.


----------



## zulu42

amarus69 said:


> Jeff, you're absolutely right!
> 
> @zulu42: It's really an amazing story, as I told before. So I contacted Mr. Dutton in the UK asking him if the car which he owns is maybe the one which your great Uncle Mr. Joux had driven in Indianapolis. This is a part of the answer:
> 
> _Very sorry but this is not the Peugeot driven at Indianapolis in 1913/14
> It is a recreation of that car using all 1914 parts with a 10 Litre aeroplane engine._
> 
> It's a pity but now we know something more about this unique car.



How very thoughtful of you to reach out to the car owner. Even though it isn't the exact car that raced Indy, it is interesting and valuable information. Thank you!


----------



## amarus69

You're welcome zulu42!



Claudio Roddaro - Porsche 917 K 1969 [Vic Elford / Richard Attwood]
Chassis number: 917-008
Entrant: Claudio Roddaro
Batch: 'The All-Conquering Porsche 917'
26th Festival of Speed 2019
Goodwood, Westhampnett (GBR)
July 6th & 7th 2019

GEAR
Canon EOS 7D Mark II
Canon EF 100-400mm f/4.5-5.6 L IS USM

F/5.6, 1/640, ISO-200, 365mm (2019)




Jackie Stewart, OBE - Matra MS80 Cosworth 1969
Chassis number: MS80-02
Entrant: Bruno Fabre
Batch: 'Grand Prix Greats'
26th Festival of Speed 2019
Goodwood, Westhampnett (GBR)
July 6th & 7th 2019

GEAR
Canon EOS 7D Mark II
Canon EF 100-400mm f/4.5-5.6 L IS USM

F/5.6, 1/100, ISO-200, 400mm (2019)




Paul Stewart - Tyrrell 006 Ford-Cosworth 1973 [Jackie Stewart]
Chassis number: #006
Entrant: Mark Stewart
Batch: 'Masters of Monaco'
26th Festival of Speed 2019
Goodwood, Westhampnett (GBR)
July 6th & 7th 2019

GEAR
Canon EOS 7D Mark II
Canon EF 100-400mm f/4.5-5.6 L IS USM

F/5.6, 1/100, ISO-200, 400mm (2019)




Adrian Newey - Leyton House March CG901 Judd 1990 [Maurico Gugelmin]
Entrant: Adrian Newey
Batch: '50 Years of March Engineering'
26th Festival of Speed 2019
Goodwood, Westhampnett (GBR)
July 6th & 7th 2019

GEAR
Canon EOS 7D Mark II
Canon EF 100-400mm f/4.5-5.6 L IS USM

F/5.6, 1/1000, ISO-200, 340mm (2019)


----------



## amarus69

James Wood - Alfa Romeo P3 Tipo B 1935
Chassis number: 50007
Entrant: Jennie Taylor
Batch: 'Brickyard Heroes' 

26th Festival of Speed 2019
Goodwood, Westhampnett (GBR)
July 6th & 7th 2019

GEAR
Canon EOS 7D Mark II
Canon EF 100-400mm f/4.5-5.6 L IS USM
F/5.6, 1/400, ISO-200, 320mm (2019)




Katsuaki Kubota - March 761 Ford Cosworth 1976 [Ronnie Peterson]
Chassis number: 761/6
Entrant: Katsuaki Kubota

Batch: '50 Years of March Engineering'
26th Festival of Speed 2019
Goodwood, Westhampnett (GBR)
July 6th & 7th 2019

GEAR
Canon EOS 7D Mark II
Canon EF 100-400mm f/4.5-5.6 L IS USM
F/5.6, 1/400, ISO-200, 320mm (2019)


----------



## Jeff G

No matter what era the racecar is from, rooster tails make it look cooler! Beautiful shots.


----------



## amarus69

Thank you, Jeff, for the nice comment!





Jiatong Liang / Raffaele Giammaria -  Lamborghini Huracán GT3 EVO 2019
Category: PROAM
Team: Raton Racing by Target (ITA)
Race / Practice: International GT Open 2019
Monza Eni Circuit, Monza (ITA)
October 12th & 13th 2019

GEAR
Canon EOS 7D Mark II
Canon EF 100-400mm f/4.5-5.6 L IS USM
F/13, 1/100, ISO-100, 160mm (2019)

...broken!



Rui Andrade - Dallara F317 HWA 2019
Team: Drivex School (ESP)
Race / Practice: Euroformula Open Championship 2019
Rookie Trophy
Monza Eni Circuit, Monza (ITA)
October 12th & 13th 2019

GEAR
Canon EOS 7D Mark II
Canon EF 100-400mm f/4.5-5.6 L IS USM
F/5.6, 1/1000, ISO-200, 320mm (2019)


----------



## Jeff G

Nice! Love the colors in the Lamborghini  shot.


----------



## amarus69

© by furtadodesign.files.wordpress.com/2014/04/s1.jpg


----------



## amarus69

Billy Monger - Dallara Spiess F317 2019
Team: Carlin Motorsport (GBR)
Starting grid: Euroformula Open Championship 2019
Hockenheimring, Hockenheim (GER)
May 24th to 26th 2019

GEAR
Canon EOS 7D Mark II 
Sigma 50-150mm f/2.8 APO EX DC OS HSM

F/4, 1/1250, ISO-100, 121mm (2019)


----------



## amarus69

In memory of Sir Stirling Moss - one of the greatest!





22nd Festival of Speed 2015
Goodwood, Westhampnett (GBR)
June 26th & 27th 2015


----------



## Gardyloo

Ken Miles at Riverside, 1964


----------



## K9Kirk

I posted this pic somewhere else already but I felt at least one of my pics from the drag strip should be in here to support the motor-sport thread.


----------



## amarus69

Christian Hook / Manuel Lauck - Mercedes AMG GT3 2020
Team: SPS Automotive Performance (GER)
Category: AM
Practice: International GT Open 2020
RedBull-Ring, Spielberg (AUT)
September 11th - 13th 2020

GEAR
Canon EOS 7D Mark II 
Canon EF 100-400mm f/4.5-5.6 L IS USM

F/5.6, 1/1250, ISO-200, 300mm (2020)


----------



## amarus69

Macelo Hahn / Allam Khodair - McLaren 720S GT3 2020
Team: Teo Martín Motorsport (ESP)
Category: PROAM
Practice: International GT Open 2020
Autodromo Nazionale di Monza, Monza (ITA)
September 27th 2020

GEAR
Canon EOS 7D Mark II
Canon EF 100-400mm f/4.5-5.6 L IS USM
F/5.6, 1/1250, ISO-200, 400mm (2020)


----------



## amarus69

Alessandro Famularo - F3 Tatuus 318 A.R. 2020
Team: Van Amersfoort Racing (NDL)
Race 1: Formula Regional European Championship 2020
RedBull-Ring, Spielberg (AUT)
September 12th 2020

GEAR
Canon EOS 7D Mark II 
Canon EF 100-400mm f/4.5-5.6 L IS USM
F/6.3, 1/1000, ISO-200, 340mm (2020)


----------



## photoflyer

amarus69 said:


> Alessandro Famularo - F3 Tatuus 318 A.R. 2020
> Team: Van Amersfoort Racing (NDL)
> Race 1: Formula Regional European Championship 2020
> RedBull-Ring, Spielberg (AUT)
> September 12th 2020
> 
> GEAR
> Canon EOS 7D Mark II
> Canon EF 100-400mm f/4.5-5.6 L IS USM
> F/6.3, 1/1000, ISO-200, 340mm (2020)



The heat ripples are great.  I have the Mark II version of that lens.  I hope I can use it to get shots of comparable quality when my local track is racing again.


----------



## Tropicalmemories

amarus69 said:


> Alessandro Famularo - F3 Tatuus 318 A.R. 2020
> Team: Van Amersfoort Racing (NDL)
> Race 1: Formula Regional European Championship 2020
> RedBull-Ring, Spielberg (AUT)
> September 12th 2020
> 
> GEAR
> Canon EOS 7D Mark II
> Canon EF 100-400mm f/4.5-5.6 L IS USM
> F/6.3, 1/1000, ISO-200, 340mm (2020)



The low angle, tight crop, narrow DOF and burst of dust all make a very dynamic image.  Excellent.


----------



## amarus69

@Thank you photoflyer - hope you can be back at the track soon!
@Tropicalmemories: Thank you very much for your comment!





Bar Baruch / Christian M. Hahn - McLaren 720S GT3 2020
Team: Teo Martín Motorsport (ESP)
Category: PRO
Race 1: International GT Open 2020
Autodromo Nazionale di Monza, Monza (ITA)
September 26th 2020

GEAR
Canon EOS 7D Mark II 
Canon EF 100-400mm f/4.5-5.6 L IS USM
F/5.6, 1/1250, ISO-200, 330mm (2020)


----------



## amarus69

Juan Pablo Briones / Klaus Horn - Porsche 911 Carrera RSR 1974
Chassis number: 911 460 9063
Group: Revival DRM 1972 - 1981
44th AvD-Oldtimer-Grand-Prix 2016
Nürburgring, Nürburg (GER)
August 11th 2016

GEAR
Canon EOS 1000D
Canon EF-S 18-55mm f/3.5-5.6 IS STM

F/20, 1/30, ISO-100, 55mm (2016)


----------



## amarus69

Christoph Lenz / Alberto di Folco - Lamborghini Huracán GT3 EVO 2019
Team: Raton Racing by Target (ITA)
Category: PROAM

Qualifying: International GT Open 2019
Monza Eni Circuit, Monza (ITA)
October 13th 2019

GEAR
Canon EOS 7D Mark II
Canon EF 100-400mm f/4.5-5.6 L IS USM
F/7.1, 1/250, ISO-100, 180mm (2019)


----------



## amarus69

Nick Mason - Auto Union Type C 'Bergrenner' 1936
Entrant: Audi Tradition

Batch: 'Pre-War Power'
23rd Festival of Speed 2016
Goodwood, Westhampnett (GBR)
June 24th 2016

GEAR
Canon EOS 1000D
Canon EF-S 18-55mm f/3.5-5.6 IS STM

F/8, 1/125, ISO-100, 55mm (2016)


----------



## K9Kirk

amarus69 said:


> Nick Mason - Auto Union Type C 'Bergrenner' 1936
> Entrant: Audi Tradition
> 
> Batch: 'Pre-War Power'
> 23rd Festival of Speed 2016
> Goodwood, Westhampnett (GBR)
> June 24th 2016
> 
> GEAR
> Canon EOS 1000D
> Canon EF-S 18-55mm f/3.5-5.6 IS STM
> 
> F/8, 1/125, ISO-100, 55mm (2016)



Nice pic and car. Amazing how in 1936 they had something as aerodynamic as that with 6 liters, supercharged and producing 520 hp.


----------



## amarus69

Thank you very much K9Kirk - yes it's an amzing car with an iconic shape & driver!





Konsta Lappalainen - F3 Tatuus 318 A.R. 2019
Class: FREC
Team: Kic Motorsport (FIN)
Race: Formula Regional European Championship 2019
RedBull-Ring, Spielberg (AUT)
June 14th 2019
GEAR
Canon EOS 7D Mark II 
Canon EF 100-400mm f/4.5-5.6 L IS USM
F/8, 1/640, ISO-100, 250mm (2019)


----------



## K9Kirk

amarus69 said:


> Thank you very much K9Kirk - yes it's an amzing car with an iconic shape & driver!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Konsta Lappalainen - F3 Tatuus 318 A.R. 2019
> Class: FREC
> Team: Kic Motorsport (FIN)
> Race: Formula Regional European Championship 2019
> RedBull-Ring, Spielberg (AUT)
> June 14th 2019
> GEAR
> Canon EOS 7D Mark II
> Canon EF 100-400mm f/4.5-5.6 L IS USM
> F/8, 1/640, ISO-100, 250mm (2019)



Nice shot, good colors and the carbon fiber looks nice and sharp.


----------



## amarus69

Thank you very much for your posting!




Luigi Peroni - Porsche 991 GT3 Cup 2021
Team: Ebimotors (ITA)
Category: MC

Free practice: Porsche Carrera Cup Italia
ACI Racing Weekend
Autodromo Enzo e Dino Ferrari / Varianta Tamburello
Imola (ITA)
July 23rd 2021

GEAR
Canon EOS 7D Mark II 
Canon EF 100-400mm f/4.5-5.6 L IS USM

F/8, 1/1000, ISO-100, 400mm (2021)


----------



## amarus69

Piotr Wisnicki - Tatuus F.4 T014 Abarth 2021
Team: Jenzer Motorsport (SUI)

Race 1: Italian F4 Championship powered by Abarth 2021 / Round 4
ACI Racing Weekend
Autodromo Enzo e Dino Ferrari / Varianta Alta
Imola (ITA)
July 24th 2021

GEAR
Canon EOS 7D Mark II 
Canon EF 100-400mm f/4.5-5.6 L IS USM

F/5.6, 1/2000, ISO-400, 235mm (2021)


----------



## amarus69

René Ruch - BMW M3 E30 DTM 1988
Team: Ruch Motorsport (GER)

Race 1: Tourenwagen Classics
Hockenheim Historic - Das Jim Clark Revival 2021
Hockenheimring / Sachs-Kurve
Hockenheim (GER)
August 28th 2021

GEAR
Canon EOS 7D Mark II 
Canon EF 100-400mm f/4.5-5.6 L IS USM

F/5.6, 1/1000, ISO-400, 300mm (2021)


----------



## Space Face

I really like the raw power rendered in a lot of these shots.


----------



## jeffashman

Very nice sets! #65 reminds me of when I went to see my very first race as a little kid, when Jackie Stewart was king of the racetrack.


----------



## amarus69

Thank you very much for nice postings!
@jeffashman: Nice that a picture can bring back memories!




Edi Taveri - Mazda 757 13G R3 1986
Chassis number: 757-003
[David Kennedy / Pierre Dieudonné / Mark Galvin]

Qualifying: Gruppe C Supercup
Hockenheim Historic - Das Jim Clark Revival 2021
Hockenheimring / T6 to T7
Hockenheim (GER)
August 28th 2021

GEAR
Canon EOS 7D Mark II 
Sigma 50-150mm f/2.8 APO EX DC OS HSM

F/5.6, 1/320, ISO-100, 150mm (2021)


----------



## amarus69

Jan Lauryssen - Porsche 911 GT3 Cup
Team: Q1 by EMG Motorsport (BEL)
Class: PROAM

Qualifying: GT Cup Open Europe 2021
Autodromo Nazionale di Monza / Variante Ascari
Monza (ITA)
September 25th 2021


GEAR
Canon EOS 7D Mark II 
Canon EF 100-400mm f/4.5-5.6 L IS USM
F/5.6, 1/1250, ISO-200, 350mm (2021)


----------



## amarus69

Neel Jani / Jon Minshaw - Ford Falcon Sprint 1964
Entrant: Martin Melling
Pierpoint Cup - Practice
78th Members' Meeting of the GRRC 2021
Goodwood Circuit / Woodcote
Westhampnett (GBR)
October 16th 2021 

GEAR
Canon EOS 7D Mark II 
Canon EF 100-400mm f/4.5-5.6 L IS USM
F/5.6, 1/800, ISO-200, 400mm (2021)


----------



## amarus69

Lloyd - Subaru Impreza S12B 2007 - Colin McRae

Chris Lloyd - Subaru Impreza S12B WRC 2007 [Colin McRae]
Chassis number: #14
Plate: FT56 SRT
Batch: 'McRae and Burns'
25th Festival of Speed 2018
Goodwood, Westhampnett (GBR)
July 14th 2018

GEAR
Canon EOS 7D Mark II 
Sigma 50-150mm f/2.8 APO EX DC OS HSM
F/5.6, 1/640, ISO-100, 150mm (2018)


----------



## amarus69

Froggatt / Cheever III - Ferrari 488 GT3 2019

Christopher Froggatt / Edward Cheever III - Ferrari 488 GT3 2019
Team: Spirit of Race / Tempesta Racing (GBR)
Class: PROAM

Race / Practice: International GT Open 2019
RedBull-Ring / T4 'Schlossgold-Kurve'
Spielberg (AUT)
June 14th 2019


GEAR
Canon EOS 7D Mark II 
Canon EF 100-400mm f/4.5-5.6 L IS USM

F/8, 1/800, ISO-100, 330mm (2019)


----------



## amarus69

Florian Schnitzenbaumer - Dallara GP2/08 2008

Florian Schnitzenbaumer - Dallara GP2/08 Mecachrome V8 2008 
Team: Top Speed (AUT)
Class: Formula
Qualifying: BOSS GP STM Waterjet Race Red Bull Ring
BOSS GP Racing Series 2021
RedBull-Ring, Spielberg (AUT)
May 22nd 2021


GEAR
Canon EOS 7D Mark II 
Canon EF 100-400mm f/4.5-5.6 L IS USM

F/5.6, 1/400, ISO-200, 400mm (2021)


----------



## amarus69

Amar Jhala - Nissan 370z 'Fairlady Z' 2010

Amar Jhala - Nissan 370z 'Fairlady Z' 2010
11th Ventilspiel 2021 - 'Drive the Ring'
RedBull-Ring / T10 'Red Bull Mobile-Kurve'
Spielberg (AUT)
October 9th 2021

GEAR
Nikon D500
F/5.6, 1/320, ISO-450, 480mm (2021)
© Christian Hofer / HCH Photo Design 2021


----------



## amarus69

Stewart - Tyrrell 006 1973 - Jackie Stewart

Mark Stewart - Tyrrell 006 Ford Cosworth 1973
[Jackie Stewart]
Chassis number: #006/2
Entrant: Mark Stewart

Batch: Masters of Monaco
26th Festival of Speed 2019
Goodwood, Westhampnett (GBR) / July 6th 2019

GEAR
Canon EOS 7D Mark II
Canon EF 100-400mm f/4.5-5.6 L IS USM
F/5.6, 1/640, ISO-200, 365mm (2019)


----------



## amarus69

Holtzman - Tyrrell P34 (1976) - Replica

Jonathan Holtzman - Tyrrell P34 Cosworth (1976) - Replica

Austrian Historic 2022
Master Racing Legends Formula 1 Cars 1966-1985
RedBull-Ring / T3 'Remus-Kurve'
Spielberg (AUT) / June 11th 2022

GEAR
Canon EOS 7D Mark II
Canon EF 100-400mm f/4.5-5.6 L IS USM
F/6.3, 1/800, ISO-125, 330mm (2022)


----------



## amarus69

Arturo Merzario - Ferrari 156 Dino F1 'Sharknose'

Arturo Merzario - Ferrari 156 Dino F1 'Sharknose' (Replica)
Chassis number: 0006R
Plate: PROVA-MO-34
[Ricardo Rodríguez]
Entrant: Jason Wright

Austrian Historic 2022
Track display
RedBull-Ring / Pit lane
Spielberg (AUT) / June 11th 2022

GEAR
Canon EOS 7D Mark II 
Canon EF 100-400mm f/4.5-5.6 L IS USM

F/5, 1/800, ISO-100, 100mm (2022)


----------



## amarus69

Arturo Merzario - Austrian Historic 2022

Arturo Merzario
Austrian Historic 2022
RedBull-Ring / Pit lane
Spielberg (AUT)
June 11th 2022

GEAR
Canon EOS 7D Mark II 
Canon EF 100-400mm f/4.5-5.6 L IS USM

F/5, 1/800, ISO-100, 150mm (2022)


----------



## cgw

Then there's the work of the late Jesse Alexander. That's passion...


----------



## amarus69

@cgw: Thank you for your really nice comment!




Majzub - Alfa Romeo Tipo 308C 1938

Julian Majzub - Alfa Romeo 308C 1938
Chassis number: 308C-50016
Entrant: Julian Majzub

28th Festival of Speed 2022
Batch: 'Pre-war Power' - Molecomb
Goodwood, Westhampnett (GBR)
June 26th 2022

GEAR
Canon EOS 7D Mark II
Canon EF 100-400mm f/4.5-5.6 L IS USM

F/5.6, 1/800, ISO-200, 400mm (2022)


----------



## Jeff15

It looks like his front wheel is coming off....Nice shot.....


----------



## amarus69

Every time a pleasure for me to see Julian Majzub driving one of his cars right to the limit!




Hounondji - BMW M4 'Werksdriftwagen' 2021

Eilas Hounondji - BMW M4 'Werksdriftwagen' 2021
Entrant: Elias Hounondji / Johannes Hounondji 

28th Festival of Speed 2022
Batch: 'Driftkhana' - Turning point
Goodwood, Westhampnett (GBR) / June 25th 2022


GEAR
Canon EOS 7D Mark II
Sigma 50-150mm f/2.8 APO EX DC OS HSM
F/4.5, 1/800, ISO-100, 89mm (2022)


----------



## amarus69

Mass - Mercedes-Benz 300 SLR 1955

Jochen Mass - Mercedes-Benz 300 SLR 1955 
Chassis number: 00002/55
[Hans Herrmann]
Entrant: Mercedes-Benz Classic
28th Festival of Speed 2022
Batch: 'Post-war Endurance Racers' - Pre-start area
Goodwood, Westhampnett (GBR) / June 25th 2022

GEAR
Canon EOS 7D Mark II
Canon EF 100-400mm f/4.5-5.6 L IS USM
F/5.6, 1/500, ISO-200, 330mm (2022)


----------



## John 2

Some really interesting shots. I particularly like the vintage racers and the BMW M6 GT3 /the  BMW M4 'Werksdriftwagen for the atmosphere created by the heat haze/smoke.


----------



## amarus69

@John2: Thank you John for nice compliment! It's tricky to take such shots but in this case I'm happy with the result.




Moulin - Chrysler Viper GTS-R 2001
Florent Moulin - Chrysler Viper GTS-R 2001
Chassis number: C41
[Patrice Goueslard / Sébastien Dumez / Sébastien Bourdais, 24h Spa 2001]
Entrant: Florent Moulin
28th Festival of Speed 2022
Batch: 'Modern GT Cars'
Goodwood, Westhampnett (GBR) / June 26th 2022

GEAR
Canon EOS 7D Mark II
Canon EF 100-400mm f/4.5-5.6 L IS USM
F/5.6, 1/800, ISO-200, 350mm (2022)


----------



## K9Kirk

amarus69 said:


> Mass - Mercedes-Benz 300 SLR 1955
> 
> Jochen Mass - Mercedes-Benz 300 SLR 1955
> Chassis number: 00002/55
> [Hans Herrmann]
> Entrant: Mercedes-Benz Classic
> 28th Festival of Speed 2022
> Batch: 'Post-war Endurance Racers' - Pre-start area
> Goodwood, Westhampnett (GBR) / June 25th 2022
> 
> GEAR
> Canon EOS 7D Mark II
> Canon EF 100-400mm f/4.5-5.6 L IS USM
> F/5.6, 1/500, ISO-200, 330mm (2022)


Nice shot. really like the light on his face.


----------



## amarus69

@K9Kirk: Thank you very muh for nice compliment!




Rösch / Merkt - Porsche 997 GT3 Cup

Ann-Kathrin Rösch / Christoph Merkt - Porsche 997 GT3 Cup
Porsche Club Days / Motorsport-Club Stuttgart E.V.
Porsche Club Historic Challenge - Qualifying 1
Hockenheimring / T6 to T7
Hockenheim (GER)
July 29th 2022

GEAR
Canon EOS 7D Mark II
Canon EF 100-400mm f/4.5-5.6 L IS USM
F/9, 1/320, ISO-100, 200mm (2022)


----------



## amarus69

Arturo Merzario - Ferrari 156 Dino F1 'Sharknose'

Arturo Merzario - Ferrari 156 Dino F1 'Sharknose' (Replica)
Chassis number: 0006R
Plate: PROVA-MO-34
[Ricardo Rodríguez]
Entrant: Jason Wright

Austrian Historic 2022
Track display
RedBull-Ring / Pit lane
Spielberg (AUT)
June 11th 2022

GEAR
Canon EOS 7D Mark II
Sigma 50-150mm f/2.8 APO EX DC OS HSM
F/4.5, 1/800, ISO-100, 77mm (2022)


----------



## RacePhoto

I'm not as bright and colorful but I'm all in for the subjects.


----------



## RacePhoto

And one for the less fortunate who don't have four wheels.


----------



## amarus69

Al-Attiyah - Toyota GR DKR Hilux 2022

Nasser Al-Attiyah - Toyota GR DKR Hilux 2022
Entrant: Toyota Motor Europe
28th Festival of Speed 2022
Batch: 'Ultimate Rally Cars' - Molecomb
Goodwood, Westhampnett (GBR)
June 26th 2022


GEAR
Canon EOS 7D Mark II
Canon EF 100-400mm f/4.5-5.6 L IS USM
F/6.3, 1/800, ISO-250, 340mm (2022)


----------



## amarus69

D'Ansembourg - Lola Aston DBR1-2 LMP1 2009

Christophe D'Ansembourg - Lola Aston DBR1-2 LMP1 2009
Chassis number: B0860-HU02
[Jan Charouz / Tomáš Enge / Stefan Mücke, Le Mans 2009]

Austrian Historic 2022
Masters Endurance Legends - Race 1
RedBull-Ring / T1 to T2
Spielberg (AUT)
June 12th 2022

GEAR
Canon EOS 7D Mark II 
Sigma 150-600mm f/5-6.3 DG OS HSM Contemporary
F/6.3, 1/1000, ISO-160, 403mm (2022)


----------



## amarus69

Timo Glock - BMW M4 GT4 2022

Timo Glock - BMW M4 GT4 2022
Team: BMW Italia Ceccato Racing (ITA)
Class: GT3PR

ACI Racing Weekend
Campionato Italiano Gran Turismo Sprint - Free practice
Autodromo Enzo e Dino Ferrari / Pits
Imola (ITA)
September 2nd 2022

GEAR
Canon EOS 7D Mark II 
Sigma 50-150mm f/2.8 APO EX DC OS HSM

F/2.8, 1/800, ISO-640, 150mm (2022)


----------



## amarus69

Holtzman - Tyrrell P34 (1976) - Replica

Jonathan Holtzman - Tyrrell P34 Cosworth (1976) - Replica
Austrian Historic 2022
Masters Racing Legends Formula 1 Cars 1966-1985 - Qualifying
RedBull-Ring / T3 'Remus-Kurve'
Spielberg (AUT)
June 11th 2022

GEAR
Canon EOS 7D Mark II 
Canon EF 100-400mm f/4.5-5.6 L IS USM
F/6.3, 1/800, ISO-125, 330mm (2022)


----------



## amarus69

De Meeus / Mowlem - Ferrari 488 GT3 EVO

Laurent De Meeus / Johnny Mowlem - Ferrari 488 GT3 EVO
Category: AM
Team: AF Corse (ITA)

International GT Open 2022 - Round 5 / Free practice 1
RedBull-Ring - T1 to T2
Spielberg (AUT)
September 9th 2022

GEAR
Canon EOS 7D Mark II 
Canon EF 100-400mm f/4.5-5.6 L IS USM
F/7.1, 1/320, ISO-100, 300mm (2022)


----------



## amarus69

Magnus Ahlqvist - March 721X 1972 - Ronnie Peterson

Magnus Ahlqvist - March 721X Ford Cosworth 1972
[Ronnie Peterson]
Chassis number: 721X/2
Entrant: Magnus Ahlqvist

Batch: '50 Years of March Engineering'
26th Festival of Speed 2019
Goodwood, Westhampnett (GBR)
July 7th 2019


GEAR
Canon EOS 7D Mark II
Canon EF 100-400mm f/4.5-5.6 L IS USM
F/5.6, 1/400, ISO-200, 320mm (2019)


----------



## amarus69

Willis - Lotus 24 Climax 1962 - Jack Brabham

Andrew Willis - Lotus 24 Climax 1962
Chassis number: 24-947
[Jack Brabham]
Entrant: Stephan Jöbstl
Austrian Historic 2022
Pre-66 Grand Prix Cars - Race 1
RedBull-Ring / T10 'Red Bull Mobile'
Spielberg (AUT)
June 11th 2022

GEAR
Canon EOS 7D Mark II 
Canon EF 100-400mm f/4.5-5.6 L IS USM
F/7.1, 1/320, ISO-100, 310mm (2022)


----------



## amarus69

Marco Werner - Lotus B12/80 LMP2 2012

Marco Werner - Lotus Lola B12/80 LMP2 2012
Chassis number: T128-002
Entrant: Chrome Cars Racing 
Austrian Historic 2022
Masters Endurance Legends - Qualifying 2
RedBull-Ring / T10 'Red Bull Mobile-Kurve'
Spielberg (AUT) / June 11th 2022

GEAR
Canon EOS 7D Mark II 
Canon EF 100-400mm f/4.5-5.6 L IS USM
F/8, 1/320, ISO-100, 260mm (2022)


----------



## amarus69

Losonczy - Hyundai Elantra N TCR

Levente Losonczy - Hyundai Elantra N TCR
Team: Aggressive Team Italia (ITA)
ACI Racing Weekend / Imola 2022
TCR Italy Touring Car Championship 2022 - Qualifying
Autodromo Enzo e Dino Ferrari / T14 'Rivazza' 
Imola (ITA)
September 3rd 2022

GEAR
Canon EOS 7D Mark II 
Canon EF 100-400mm f/4.5-5.6 L IS USM

F/6.3, 1/320, ISO-100, 250mm (2022)


----------

